# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Fluval 304 problem



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

The filter on my 55 is giving me fits. It's a Fluval 304 that I got last winter. It worked fine for a few months then last summer is stopped pumping for no apparent reason. The pump was still running, it just wasn't moving any water. I got it started again, then last week is stopped again, and again, and again. Now I can't keep it pumping for more than 24 hours without repriming.

Has anyone else had this problem? If so, what did you do?


Roger Miller

"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

The filter on my 55 is giving me fits. It's a Fluval 304 that I got last winter. It worked fine for a few months then last summer is stopped pumping for no apparent reason. The pump was still running, it just wasn't moving any water. I got it started again, then last week is stopped again, and again, and again. Now I can't keep it pumping for more than 24 hours without repriming.

Has anyone else had this problem? If so, what did you do?


Roger Miller

"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I would guess maybe you have a leak letting air into the system. Suggest you take it apart, clean the impeller area, ensure you get a good seal when you put the top back on. Also, make sure you prime multiple times, even while running, to force the air out of the top.

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

Another trick is to de-attach the in & out tubings, open the valve, and siphon out a bit of the water from the tank (make sure you have a bucket to catch the water though~~). Then close the valve again and attach back the tubings. That way you can make sure that there's water inside the tubings. Works for me when my fluval stop working.


















66G tank with 3 wpg NO Fluroscent, DIY Co2 and 50/50 flourite substrate


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2003)

Roger,

What about gaskets and impeller ?.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

AGree with Jay.

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

I took the thing apart mid-week and cleaned it to a fare-thee-well. It was already fairly clean. I opened it up last night after Bob's first response, checked the gasket, wet it down and resealed the top. The gasket fit a little loosely. When I resealed it I was very careful to close it evenly, rather than depending on the clamp-down handles to close it for me.

That seemed to work. It held a good prime for several hours. I reconnected the yeast CO2 generator -- which runs into the filter inlet -- and watched it a while longer. It kept things up pretty well.

When I got up this morning the filter was pumping just as it was last night. I checked the CO2 generator and it was partly collapsed. If it had sucked in much farther it would have pulled solution into the filter. I checked and found the inlet screen plugged with debris, which caused a lot of suction on the CO2 generator.

Clearing the inlet filter not only relieved the suction on the CO2 generator, it also just about doubled the flow through the filter. Now it's back to normal. I guess that the problem was a combination of 1) a poorly seated gasket that allowed the cannister to suck air and 2) a plugged inlet screen that created higher than usual suction.

Thanks guys, that was very helpful.


Roger Miller

"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein


----------

